# Looking for some "Ultra-Deck" "Quickcap" advice, comments!



## surayabay (Mar 21, 2014)

I know that "Ultra-Deck" product, "Quickcap", is of course a plastic and wood composite. But they, "Ultra-Deck", don't seem to have a whole lot of advice on install. The old deck your installing it on top of needs to have a 1/3" gap, between boards, meaning you probably have to rip both sides of "every board" on the old deck to achieve that gap, and then install the "Quickcap" perpendicular to those boards! WOW! I have an 800sq., ft, deck, that's a whole lot of ripping going on!! Anyone ever use the "Quickcap product?, Any tips, do's don'ts, install tips? Real wood is no longer an option for us. Thanks, surayabay


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Instead of ripping the boards couldn't you just nail them farther apart to get the 1/3 inch separation?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

So this product goes over the top of existing deck boards? and they require a 5/16" gap between the existing deck boards underneath?


----------

